# Know it alls



## yourmontage87 (Aug 23, 2010)

So i started my first culinary course today and of course i sit next to the guy who is constantly interupting the Chef with "oh don't you mean this" or whatever. i found this very annoying. is this a common thing? i mean i know how to cook too but im not one to interupt the man that has been awarded with one of the top ten chefs in the coutnry award ya know? he might know a thing or two more than i do haha. i pay good money to listen and learn and this guy just keep reminding him about all this stuff and i can tell that Chef is already annoyed with it.

not quite sure what my point is. i guess is there anyone else that is having this problem? i find it very annoying cause i am trying to pay attention and not miss a thing and he keeps interupting Chef and then Chef losses his track. share stories or whatever i guess haha.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This is common Somebody like this sometimes knows it in theory but when asked to do or produce it they can't. I had a student one day in ice carving class, kept saying "Oh I do it like this" finally I broke off the wing of a swan and asked him to come up and put it back on.......He could not. He never spoke out anymore


----------



## d.luffy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, Yourmontage87 , sometimes i feel that when people ask questions, you will also know more about it, and can learn more as well. And the questions, also may never occur to me until my classmates ask the instructors. This makes my class know more and makes the instructor and student more engaging.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

don't think this is what he is talking about. I think he means ,,know it alls that ask questions just for the sake of being heard.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Or trying to show off that they know it all....  Hence the term "know it all".

To the O.P., this problem comes up every now and then.  The only thing I can suggest is that you and a few of your class mates talk to the know it all, and ask him to kindly shut up. 

If you want to be diplomatic about it, get him/her to read this thread.


----------



## yourmontage87 (Aug 23, 2010)

Food pump couldn't be more correct. its the fact that he/or she is just asking questions, there is nothing wrong with questions i have a lot myself, its just that he is always trying to jump 10 steps ahead of the instructor and i can tell it pushes some buttons. but thanks for the feedback perhaps i will approach he/she and submit my complaint.


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

I would definitely approach the person and try to be diplomatic if possible.  If you're comfortable with confronting your fellow student I'd let him know that his constant commentary is affecting your learning environment in a negative way (and affecting that of others as well if that's the case).

It might seem far-fetched but there's always a chance that your peer doesn't realize how utterly annoying they are or how it's affecting others.  I know plenty of socially oblivious people who, once notified of their issue, resign themselves to a more conservative position.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ChefBazookas* 


> I know plenty of socially oblivious people who, once notified of their issue, resign themselves to a more conservative position.


Have we met?

BDL


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL! Not officially.

What are you trying to say, exactly? /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

ChefBazookas said:


> I would definitely approach the person and try to be diplomatic if possible. If you're comfortable with confronting your fellow student I'd let him know that his constant commentary is affecting your learning environment in a negative way (and affecting that of others as well if that's the case).
> 
> It might seem far-fetched but there's always a chance that your peer doesn't realize how utterly annoying they are or how it's affecting others. I know plenty of socially oblivious people who, once notified of their issue, resign themselves to a more conservative position.


I would just tell them to shut the hell up


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

ChefBillyB said:


> I would just tell them to shut the hell up


HEY! I may not always be right, but I'm never wrong, get it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

Another viable option.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally, I would share my concern with the instructor, and have them yell at the know it all. The embarrassment would no doubt stop him from speaking up, and I'm sure the instructor would enjoy venting.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uhh.....if you or the instructor are creative, there is more than one way to embarrass a know-it-all........................


----------

